# كتب هندسة كيميائية مفيدة جدا



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

you can download this book on this site

unit operation of chemical engineer

http://www.4shared.com/document/RSn-saKe/UNIT_OPERATIONS_OF_CHEMICAL_EN.htm


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

*Chemical engineering design project*

you can download this book on this site

http://www.4shared.com/document/w9bDUEvR/CHEMICAL_ENGINEERING_DESIGN_PR.htm


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

*Chemical Engineering Design - Towler*

you can download this book on this site
http://www.4shared.com/get/_fTSB1uv/Chemical_Engineering_Design_-_.html


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

*Chemical engineering visions of the world*

you can download this book on this site

http://www.4shared.com/get/ARKXlvPs/CHEMICAL_ENGINEERING_VISIONS_O.html


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

*Europe specification*

Appendix k-2. Emissions factors for fuel combustion from natural gas, lpg, and oil-fired residential water heaters


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

عاشت يداك أخي العزيز على هذه الكتب المفيدة وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الرائعة وأرجو منك جمع الكتب في موضوع واحد لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (15 يوليو 2010)

انا اردت من تقسيم كل كتاب الى موضوع لاهميته البالغه في الهندسه الكيمياويه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

عبد الوهاب سامر قال:


> انا اردت من تقسيم كل كتاب الى موضوع لاهميته البالغه في الهندسه الكيمياويه



السلام عليكم أخي العزيز 
شكرا أخي العزيز على حرصك الكبير على أفادة أخوانك ولك الأجر والثواب إن شاء الله وهناك ملحوظة وهي أن الموضوع المتكامل أفضل من ألف موضوع يهمل بعد فترة لأن الموضوع المتكامل سوف يبقى أكثر ويفيد أكثر ولهذا جمعت كتبك للفائدة الكبيرة ومنعا من أهمالها وأرجو منك أضافة المزيد من هذه الكتب المميزة في هذا الموضوع لكي تعم الفائدة للجميع وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## ميس الحلوة (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكككككككور أخي العزيز على هذه الكتب الأكثر من رائعة وبأعتقادي جمع الكتب في موضوع أفضل من بعثرتها في الموقع


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا استاذ ( مهندس المحبه ) على ملاحظاتك واهتمامك البالغ في تطوير هذا المنتدى ان شاء الله ياتي المزيد واجمعها في موقع واحد ولكم فائق الشكر


----------



## نجمة السماء (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي الكريم على تعبك معانا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (19 يوليو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## بريق ألماس (19 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ولا يسلم ردي العزايم

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (19 يوليو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## iraqi_poison (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي عبد الوهاب وبالتوفيق


----------



## الاخت الوفية (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك000000مع التقدير


----------



## Eng .NEHAD (8 مارس 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## safa aldin (8 مارس 2011)

عاشت يداك أخي العزيز على هذه الكتب المفيدة


----------



## نيودريل (25 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لك اخى وبارك الله فيك وارجو منك كتاب عن تحليلات التربة والمياه باللغة العربية التحليل الكميائى*


----------



## Eng.asem (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المجهود ده 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hastiaref2007 (22 أغسطس 2011)

مشكككككككور أخي العزيز على هذه الكتب


----------



## rosa4400 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الممتاز وارجو توجية الى كتب خاصة بصناعة ومكونات صباغات الاخشاب وطرق ومونات الغراء الابيض للاخشاب


----------



## مهندس عضوي (5 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
على الكتب الأكثر من رائعة 
وأكثر


----------

